# Installing vmware tools on guest running FreeBSD 9



## mike860 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello community, 

I have installed a copy of FreeBSD 9 on vmware workstation 8 and would like to enjoy the optimization of vmware tools. The Tools install, but for some reason I get an error message once services try to start. Here is a Screen cap.







Has anyone had any luck installing vmwaretools with FreeBSD 9? I am just playing with FreeBSD (non production), so should I install 8? Is 8 more compatible with vmwaretools?

Thanks to all who reply...

Mike


----------



## throAU (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you compile kernel with CLANG, perhaps?  I have them installed in FreeBSD 9.0 (AMD64), however they stopped working when I rebuilt kernel/world with CLANG (so I rolled back to my snapshot ).


----------



## mike860 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks throAU for the reply. I am really new to FreeBSD. Can you tell me how I would go about compiling the kernel without CLANG?

Mike


----------



## vand777 (Feb 1, 2012)

Few weeks I faced the same problem after upgrading one of my FreeBSD servers running in virtual machine under VMware vSphere Hypervisor (from 8.2 to 9.0).

I do not remember the precise steps but I found the source code for vmmemctl.ko and vmblock.ko in the installation pack for VMWare Tools and them recompiled them under FreeBSD 9.0. This fixed the problem.


----------



## mike860 (Feb 2, 2012)

That did the trick! Only problem I seem to be having now is during boot, I get a message telling vmcore.1 crashed. Might be easier to just install on a second pc.


----------



## swills@ (Feb 19, 2012)

Be sure to use the 425873,1 version of the emulators/open-vm-tools(-nox11) port. And you definitely have to rebuild them after upgrading.


----------



## rhyous (May 10, 2012)

*Walk-thru for VMWare tools on FreeBSD 9*

I have been bombarded with emails to write an article for VMWare tools on FreeBSD 9. I think because a lot of people want the exact steps that vand777 mentions. So I finally got around to it. So, here it is.

Installing VMWare Tools on FreeBSD 9


----------



## _martin (May 10, 2012)

@rhyous Thanks for the howto but it doesn't work for me. I'm using FreeBSB amd64 9.0 GENERIC kernel on VMware Workstation 8.0.3 build-703057 with VMware Tools 8.8.2 build-590212. Modules are built OK, but when I launch $SRCDIR/vmware-install.pl I'm stuck with the same error as if I did nothing.

I was using open-vm-tools-nox11-425873 from ports as an alternate solution.


----------



## ceyhunkirmizitas (May 18, 2013)

I've just installed VMware tools in FreeBSD 9.1. I recorded the session. You can watch it on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0zYA56MrY

Hope you will find it informative and useful


----------



## pacija (May 18, 2013)

Back on 9.0 I followed dan's blog howto and it worked fine.


----------

